# 68 dash and healiner question



## dataway (May 21, 2011)

My 68 GTO has a Lemans instrument cluster housing in it, done years ago to replace the hacked up GTO original. The Lemans housing has the gray/green pebble finish, the GTO of course has the woodgrain vinyl. My question is ... does the GTO housing have the pebble finish underneath the OEM woodgrain "sticker"? Or is it smooth? I can't see the repro stickers sticking to the pebble finish very well.

Next (next among many in the next three years of work I have to do) ... I noticed Ames doesn't carry headliners in Ivy Gold for a 68 (or any year for that matter). Pretty sure I remember the car having an Ivy Gold headliner when I bought it in 1976. If this color isn't availabe what color are people using with an Ivy Gold interior to come as close to original as possible.

Thanks,
JohnnyB

PS. I have a set of 14x6 Rally II, KM code wheels ....what the heck was a KM code wheel originally used for? Can't find them anywhere.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I can tell you , on the 66 and 67 GTO the pebble stuff was covered by wood in 66 and by a thin metal plate covered with a wood grain stick on. I THINK the same applies to 68.......hang on for a while, there are a couple very knowledgable 68 guys on here.......Where Upstate are you???:cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Eric is spot on, pebble finish. The original vinyl was just vinyl, no plate. But it was a thick vinyl. Alot of the repro's are thin. The vinyl will stick just fine. You just need to make sure to get all the glue off the dash housing by using adhesive remover. I used the 3M stuff. Worked very well....


----------



## dataway (May 21, 2011)

Thanks guys, Ames got back to me and their info agrees with yours. I guess they are working on a 68 insert with a thin metal backing.

They also said no-go on the Ivy Gold ...or any Gold, headliner, suggested Sandlewood and vinyl paint. 

What color would you guys use with in Ivy Gold interior if you didn't want to paint the headliner (which sounds kind of iffy to me)? Car orginally had a tan (cream) vinyl top which will be replaced with black since I don't think I can find that color top either.
Thanks,
JohnnyB


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You may be able to get headliner material from a custom shop in the color you need....what color is the carpet?


----------



## dataway (May 21, 2011)

Carpet is the lightish green used with Ivy Gold (in fact the carpet color may actually be called Ivy Gold too).

I didn't realize there were custom shops that had access to more stuff than the big repro suppliers ....wonder what they get for making and installing a headliner, or just making one. Strange that the color isn't available from the usual sources as seems very common in GTO's, Lemans and Tempest.
JohnnyB


----------

